# Arent the Tempmas results out yet?



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

Today is December 26th and the Tempmas results were supposed to be out yesterday...

What's going on?

Is there a delay?


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2009)

Patience man, patience. It'll be out when it's out.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, just wait. If they need more time, they take it.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

Jesus, no one has patience anymore!


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah okay... Just wondering and thought maybe there was something wrong with my computer.


----------



## Xbob42 (Dec 26, 2009)

Seems like a fair question to me, he was hardly accusing them of murder.  They stated they'd be out by Christmas, and they weren't.  Nobody's throwing a tantrum about it so no need to call a lack of patience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm curious of it myself.  Maybe they got far more results than they originally thought?  Or maybe they all just got sidetracked by the big Tempmas ham!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Xbob42 said:
			
		

> Seems like a fair question to me, he was hardly accusing them of murder.  They stated they'd be out by Christmas, and they weren't.  Nobody's throwing a tantrum about it so no need to call a lack of patience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point, maybe theyre discussing the results with the sponsors.


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.twitter.com/GBAtemp


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Maybe they became lazy. Or were busy on Christmas?


----------



## dice (Dec 26, 2009)

I never agreed to getting my votes in before christmas, nor did I say I was going to announce the final result (so don't look at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Even if I were aware that it'd been suggested I would have gone against it for obvious reasons (e.g. distractions away from the computer during this period).

The text competition alone took well over an hour to do (and I'm only half way through the list!) - but I have voted for all other the competitions.

Then there's sorting out any tie-breakers that we may have to deal with. 

I know you guys want to find out who wins now (especially as it was stated in the topic) but give us a break.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 26, 2009)

Yea guys chill


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 26, 2009)

Some people still seem to think that the staff has nothing else to do all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They also spend their own free time to actually rate everything. (Something many people wouldn't like to do).

So just wait a little longer, I'm sure they'll finish it soon enough


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 26, 2009)

What is this? Said deadline was not met? 

THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE! 

I demand to know the names of those who will be receiving the free stuffs! 

IMMEDIATELY! 

The lives of the staff are irrelevant and of no concern to me!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> What is this? Said deadline was not met?
> 
> THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!
> 
> ...


lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+1


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> What is this? Said deadline was not met?
> 
> THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!
> 
> ...


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> What is this? Said deadline was not met?
> 
> THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!
> 
> ...



WHAT?!


----------



## Elritha (Dec 26, 2009)

How dare the admins and mods enjoy their christmas, when they should be reading over the huge amount of entries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who cares if it's a few days late anyway.


----------



## GINGERBREADMAN (Dec 26, 2009)

Patience, patience...... people who can't wait don't deserve to win. they may be having a hard time to decide because of the entry load. it's not easy to judge. or maybe they decide to give some more extra prizes because the entries are good enough to deserve a prize. Delay for a day or two wont hurt. Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 27, 2009)

Well I forgive the staff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to a speedy and decisive end to the compo.


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

NO I WANT THE RESULTS NOW!
I DESERVE TO BE JEALOUS OF THE WINNERS!
Lolz....

Happy Judging Admins


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

Today is December 26th and the Tempmas results were supposed to be out yesterday...

What's going on?

Is there a delay?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> What is this? Said deadline was not met?
> 
> THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!
> 
> ...








I love your ways p1ngy....


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni, Dont think you can get out of this easy XD
Where are the RESULTS!!!! >=O
The Entrants DESERVE to knooooooow!
lol...
I love sounding like i actually care about other people, its so different XD


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah!!Where are the results? I want to see who won/wins. 
Lol i didnt even enter for any.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 27, 2009)

So anyone have a guess as to the chance I have of winning first place? (go read meh story, and I think the one in my blog would be easier to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

You guys do know that there will be no winners and staff will take the prizes for themselves, right?

This was all just fun, no prizes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(just be patient, winners will be announced soon, it's holiday season, everybody is busy!)


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> You guys do know that there will be no winners and staff will take the prizes for themselves, right?
> 
> This was all just fun, no prizes!!
> 
> ...



................................................................................
....................................................... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



meanies!
that would be a pretty hardcore prank if it were true XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 27, 2009)

GBAtemp loves to give away! No worries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's no prank, it's Tempmas, winners will be announced very soon!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> GBAtemp loves to give away! No worries!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully...


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> GBAtemp loves to give away! No worries!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHHHHH! Is that why your still awake Toni? XD


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 27, 2009)

its all a lie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they'll never give you the prizes.


----------



## wchill (Dec 27, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> What is this? Said deadline was not met?
> 
> THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE!
> 
> ...


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay, Seriously now XD
Its been awhile now, im sure other tempers are waiting also!
DDDDDDDDX

No one loves something more than RESULTS =O

The sad thing is, i dont know why im so interested XD
I only entered a Poem as a joke XD


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 27, 2009)

You have to give them the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's probably a good reason why they delayed it
Maybe they're fixing the sigs or something else
Or they're just busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just read what dice said:


			
				dice said:
			
		

> I never agreed to getting my votes in before christmas, nor did I say I was going to announce the final result (so don't look at me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 28, 2009)

Hopefully they will be out tomorrow (Monday)... by now everyone involved must be pretty anxious already - I am a bit.

Still wishing best of luck to all competitors and looking forward to seeing what you guys came up with!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 28, 2009)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> Hopefully they will be out tomorrow (Monday)... by now everyone involved must be pretty anxious already - I am a bit.
> 
> Still wishing best of luck to all competitors and looking forward to seeing what you guys came up with!



I hear you!!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Just be patient.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry it's taking so long. Votes are counted up, so that part's over. We've got a couple of behind the scenes things to do before we can announce though, and some of the staff is busy with real-life holiday stuff. So bear with us, and accept our apologies. It won't be long now.

edit: oops, votes are _mostly_ counted. Hey, it's the holidays, y'know how it is.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 28, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Sorry it's taking so long. Votes are counted up, so that part's over. We've got a couple of behind the scenes things to do before we can announce though, and some of the staff is busy with real-life holiday stuff. So bear with us, and accept our apologies. It won't be long now.
> 
> edit: oops, votes are _mostly_ counted. Hey, it's the holidays, y'know how it is.


Hahaha... thanks for the heads-up, mthrnite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Reading an update from the staff makes the wait much more tranquil.

PS to _Sterl500_: As of now, we are rivals, and not until blood has been spilled will we be able to look at eachother's faces again! .......... by which of course I mean that I am rooting for ya.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 28, 2009)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also thanks for clearing that up mthrnite.

@MarkDarkness: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me too.


----------



## Xbob42 (Dec 28, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Sorry it's taking so long. Votes are counted up, so that part's over. We've got a couple of behind the scenes things to do before we can announce though, and some of the staff is busy with real-life holiday stuff. So bear with us, and accept our apologies. It won't be long now.
> 
> edit: oops, votes are _mostly_ counted. Hey, it's the holidays, y'know how it is.




Excellent.  I've called off the Ninja hit men.


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

Today is December 26th and the Tempmas results were supposed to be out yesterday...

What's going on?

Is there a delay?


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Xbob42 said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n00bs can't even *call out* the Ninja hit men.


----------



## Xbob42 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> n00bs can't even *call out* the Ninja hit men.




I'm only a noob on these forums - as they serve me little practical purpose.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't make me send the Kiwi squad on *you*, sir!  They don't take kindly to Aussies!


----------



## popoffka (Dec 28, 2009)

C'mon guys, when're you going to publish results?


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 28, 2009)

GO AWAY...BAIT'N!


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> GO AWAY...BAIT'N!



lol Hadrian, 
It will all go away if you just publish the results....
Pssssstttttt..... You could.... _leak _them


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or they could simply ban you


----------



## prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

I would lol if all the competitions are won by people with like 1 posts.
GUUUUUUTTTTEDDDD.


----------



## n8littlefield (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I entered and I have very few posts - but I just lurk alot on forums and never post anyways...   I am excited to see the results though - mostly because I ran out of time to do my art work entry and I'd like to see what I would have been up against


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 28, 2009)

MODS!

RELEASE THE RESULTS.

NOW.

I HAVE AN AK74. I'M NOT AFRAID TO USE IT.

I'LL HACK YOUR COMPUTERS AND GET THE RESULTS AND REVEAL THEM.

101010101001000111

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!



Spoiler


----------



## Xbob42 (Dec 28, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> 101010101001000111





OSHI-!!!!

*Dives out tenth floor window*


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 28, 2009)

I was wondering that myself


----------



## GINGERBREADMAN (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe they'll post the resaults on the 31st....


----------



## Opium (Dec 29, 2009)

The results will be out when they're out. What's holding it up at the moment is that staff members are still sleeping off their Christmas hangovers. The rattle of keys when typing is still too loud for most of them at the moment. Hadrian and I just went to the corner store to pick some eggs, chilli, ginger and paprika for the hangover cures.



Spoiler



I know you're all eager to get the results. Keep in mind though that we did get a lot of entries and judging them all takes a lot of time and pulls staff away from holiday time with their families. We shall get there in the end though!


----------



## iFish (Dec 29, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> The results will be out when they're out. What's holding it up at the moment is that staff members are still sleeping off their Christmas hangovers. The rattle of keys when typing is still too loud for most of them at the moment. Hadrian and I just went to the corner store to pick some eggs, chilli, ginger and paprika for the hangover cures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you tell him brosky



Spoiler



you know Hadrian out side of the temp?


----------



## Opium (Dec 29, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course!



Spoiler



No not really


----------



## deishido (Dec 29, 2009)

well yeah, it makes sense... i know ppl in irc in real life... im how they got there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




regardless... i posted only one measily thing... but im curious to at least see if i was in the top 100 or so... lol


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 29, 2009)

To anyone moaning about how the results arent out yet have a read through the original topic's 20+ pages 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=195179

when your halfway through and cant be bothered to read anymore take that thinking and remeber these guys have to read way more than the pages on that topic and actually re-check the entrys to compare on 4 diffrent comps. ok they promised to have the results out on christmas but its like santa. they're taking the list and checking it twice... maybe 3 times lol

Also alot of peoples entrys are on the original topic so if you put in your own entry check what your up against and make your own opinion on if you won or not!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 29, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> I would lol if all the competitions are won by people with like 1 posts.
> GUUUUUUTTTTEDDDD.



That would be very amusing.


----------



## Raika (Dec 29, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would not be amusing to the regular members at all. Just think of how they would feel, some noob with one post who just joins for the competition wins. They would be pissed.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 29, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It would be amusing to watch, some random n00b winning, wouldn't you just be like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

Today is December 26th and the Tempmas results were supposed to be out yesterday...

What's going on?

Is there a delay?


----------



## Raika (Dec 29, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be amusing to those who didn't take part in the competitions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But not to those who did.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 29, 2009)

Its been a long time now.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 29, 2009)

Chill guys
The staff have lives, there not here just to sort through crap and competitions
they have familys
they have friends
uhhhh
what else.....


----------



## prowler (Dec 29, 2009)

In the mean time, you can always amuse yourself with this


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 29, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> In the mean time, you can always amuse yourself with this


lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way! That would not be amusing. I would go on a rampage throwing the bones of a deceased monkey everywhere.


----------



## prowler (Dec 29, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> No way! That would not be amusing. I would go on a rampage throwing the bones of a deceased monkey everywhere.








 I don't want to be living where you are if there is deceased monkeys everywhere.


----------



## Thoob (Dec 29, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> In the mean time, you can always amuse yourself with this



_This_ is even more amusing.



Spoiler



It's not porn.


----------



## Raika (Dec 29, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> In the mean time, you can always amuse yourself with this


Lol, my head hurts, stupid looping.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would be pretty pissed.


----------



## outgum (Dec 29, 2009)

WELCOME TO ZOMBO.COM!
Lol....

Anyways, its not bad waiting, but like.... im hoping that some people who have been here awhile will win cause the chances are they 1 posters will get there thingy saying they won, and a few months later, the forum will get a spam thread "I DIDNT GETZ MY PRRRRRIZE!"

Im actually REALLY surprised the 1 posters havent flooded the site with complaints O_O So i must say... rather impressed.
But... if these 1 posters win, i hope they stay and become part of the community...


----------



## xViera (Dec 29, 2009)

Raika, call me rash if you want, but I think thats a very selfish attitude to have towards new members, I myself am quite new, I don't post allot but I am on the forums browsing around ussually for 3-4 hours a day. I may not have a high post count like other members, but that doesn't mean I don't deserve to win over someone who has more posts, or who is more active.


----------



## n8littlefield (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree with you - look at my stats - I joined back in Jan 08 but have less than 25 posts.    While I don't expect to win (especially after hearing how long the writing comp took to judge!) if I had and people crapped on me for my low post count I wouldn't be impressed.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2009)

xViera said:
			
		

> Raika, call me rash if you want, but I think thats a very selfish attitude to have towards new members, I myself am quite new, I don't post allot but I am on the forums browsing around ussually for 3-4 hours a day. I may not have a high post count like other members, but that doesn't mean I don't deserve to win over someone who has more posts, or who is more active.



It just that you just join for the competition, and if you don't win anything here, you just go "Ah, fuck it!" and never come again, I think.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 29, 2009)

Its not really about having one post
Its more about people that register just to take part in the competition and disappear when they're done. (Making them end up with 1 post in the competition topic)

If its like that its not really a GBAtemp member that won it, but rather a random person that came by.

So they'd just hate it if it were only people like that who won


----------



## xViera (Dec 29, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> xViera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're making an assumptions based on nothing, I didn't come here for the competition, I came here because I like playing DS, and I like reading forum boards.

Yes, some people may get upset, but thats their problem if they choose to leave.


----------



## Kirah (Dec 29, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Its not really about having one post
> Its more about people that register just to take part in the competition and disappear when they're done. (Making them end up with 1 post in the competition topic)
> 
> If its like that its not really a GBAtemp member that won it, but rather a random person that came by.
> ...



I guess I see what you mean, i registered to take part in the competition, but have browsed around the forums and downloaded alot of homebrew before registration. Now that I finally made an account, I defintly see myself being more active on the forums though :]


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 29, 2009)

xViera said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't talking about you with the "If you just join for the competition...", just that you don't feel offended by me.
It's like tj_cool said, if you (somebody) just come here for the prizes and stuff, and never come back again, then you're (somebody) just a random guy.


----------



## outgum (Dec 29, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> xViera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 Its not fair people get left out, but its not fair that a nobody who doesnt even want to be in the comminty wins and doesnt stay, its kinda like theft in a way but not XD and that long time members miss out also, due to these... SOMEBODIES


----------



## xViera (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't mean to go against anyone, but regardless of how devoted they are to the forum, it's still a competition, and if user longevity takes any part in the judging, then I must say this is a very unfair competition. I can understand why you might be annoyed if someone who won just up' 'n left but thats totally irrelevant to the point.


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

Today is December 26th and the Tempmas results were supposed to be out yesterday...

What's going on?

Is there a delay?


----------



## Xbob42 (Dec 30, 2009)

You don't have to be part of the forums to be an active GBAtemp member, I think you guys are forgetting that point.  I spend plenty of time here, but I don't post much at all - because I already post on six trillion other forums.  Your idea of a 'member' is skewed!


----------



## GINGERBREADMAN (Dec 30, 2009)

xViera said:
			
		

> I don't mean to go against anyone, but regardless of how devoted they are to the forum, it's still a competition, and if user longevity takes any part in the judging, then I must say this is a very unfair competition. I can understand why you might be annoyed if someone who won just up' 'n left but thats totally irrelevant to the point.




I agree. If the contest is all about post then it should be indicated in the competition rules. i myself don't post a lot but i'm a member since 08.  If the competition is all about posting then people will just fill the community with nonsense cr*p just to get the desired status or they'll just post for attention like the one i saw saying " hey i'm new here and i'm a hacker"  instead of contributing to the community. After then we will have a community full of garbage post. This is just mu opinion and this is just my 6th post i think.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, saying as my registration was early in December - I might be considered "new" thanks to my post count, and the fact that I registered in December.

I had always browsed through gbatemp...and it's a great site with great members - but just joined this month because that when I actually had time.  Basically, if it was all about post count, I think most people would be annoyed.


----------



## GINGERBREADMAN (Dec 30, 2009)

astrangeone said:
			
		

> Well, saying as my registration was early in December - I might be considered "new" thanks to my post count, and the fact that I registered in December.
> 
> I had always browsed through gbatemp...and it's a great site with great members - but just joined this month because that when I actually had time.  Basically, if it was all about post count, I think most people would be annoyed.




i'ts not annoying. only in some certain topic like poeple with low count of post dont deserve anything in this community. coz we're talking here about the contest and noobs "poster" don't deserve to win any competition in the community. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The mods should restrict the contest topic with some certain post before you can view the contest rules. in this case people who meet the required post can only join the contest don't you think?


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 30, 2009)

GINGERBREADMAN said:
			
		

> i'ts not annoying. only in some certain topic like poeple with low count of post dont deserve anything in this community. coz we're talking here about the contest and noobs "poster" don't deserve to win any competition in the community.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, because it's not the amount of posts that you make that count.  I think maybe next year for Tempmas the mods should consider disabling registration to new members in early December to prevent people from joining just for Tempmas.  If it were based on post numbers, we'd get a lot of gibberish in it to do it.  I joined because I was interested in GBAtemp for a long time, and basically forgot that there was a competition going on.

Besides, the competition is just for promotion purposes.  It's good to get new members for this forum, and maybe, some people would stay for the content, not just the contest.  And besides, I think if newbies do win, we'd get some sort of loyalty from them, because they won it from gbatemp.

Maybe I'm too naive.


----------



## dice (Dec 30, 2009)

*sneaks off with tempmas prizes whilst members argue*


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 30, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> *sneaks off with tempmas prizes whilst members argue*


FREEZE, MISTER.


----------



## Snorlax (Dec 30, 2009)

In mah opinion, if someone who's made only one post is talented enough to win over all the judges with their entry, then they deserve the prize.
KTHX.


----------



## Law (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope the winners all have less than 500 posts, just because the majority of the people in this thread (and other threads from previous competitions) going "BAWWW THEY HAVE LOW POST COUNTS AND SHOULDN'T BE ALLOWED TO ENTER BECAUSE THEY DON'T POST ENOUGH" are huge spammers.


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, thanks to the mods who are taking the time to look at the entries!

Good luck, you all!


----------



## zeromac (Dec 30, 2009)

Competitions that require members to have a certain post count causes a huge flux of threads and topics


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 30, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Competitions that require members to have a certain post count causes a huge flux of threads and topics


This .... If you guys remember that R4 contest from ... Gamezway there was this one guy who spammed and got like 100+ posts in one day just to enter it. Well then he got suspended or was it banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 by Costy.


----------



## deishido (Dec 30, 2009)

this is rediculous people! this thread is about when the results will show up, not about if someone new to the site will win, just lay off. 

Really, i,ve been active on this site for several years, but i never had incentive to join until i decided i wanted to be an registered member. i mean really, so what if a noob wins, if its that good, they deserve it. and chances are high that they have lurked on the site long before registering. 

"dont hate the players, hate the game"


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2009)

deishido said:
			
		

> this is rediculous people! this thread is about when the results will show up, not about if someone new to the site will win, just lay off.
> 
> Really, i,ve been active on this site for several years, but i never had incentive to join until i decided i wanted to be an registered member. i mean really, so what if a noob wins, if its that good, they deserve it. and chances are high that they have lurked on the site long before registering.
> 
> "dont hate the players, hate the game"



^ This.

Well staff I hope you are happy... I haven't gone to the restroom in three days waiting for the results (no not even when I went to work). I will keep holding up the dike until you...

Damn it! I have to get a clean pair of underpants, so I'll be right back... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Back... Well, here is to the hope of a quick an decisive end to the competition.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 30, 2009)

this topic is lol.

anyway this isnt like some other lucky draw :\ it involves talent/skill/blah, meh.


i wont win so im looking foward to the winners!


----------



## playallday (Dec 30, 2009)

I was really shocked when I heard that they were going to pick the winner on the 25th, but I wasn't as shocked to hear they didn't.


----------



## Keeley (Dec 30, 2009)

Most likely it's gonna be announced New Years!

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## GINGERBREADMAN (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah the contest is for talented people no matter how many post you have.


----------



## n8littlefield (Jan 1, 2010)

So....any chance we'll see results this weekend?


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 1, 2010)

n8littlefield said:
			
		

> So....any chance we'll see results this weekend?


The cake is a lie. Tempas doesn't really exist.


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

Today is December 26th and the Tempmas results were supposed to be out yesterday...

What's going on?

Is there a delay?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2010)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> n8littlefield said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cake is not a lie, and the results (I would hope) will be out on new years.


----------



## deishido (Jan 1, 2010)

although saying this may cause a panic...

HAPPY NEW YEARS! \o/



...and still no results...


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 1, 2010)

deishido said:
			
		

> although saying this may cause a panic...
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS! \o/
> 
> ...and still no results...


I'm sure they'll be released soon. :> We just have to be patient.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> deishido said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's not like the persons who judge the entries don't have a social life or so.
They are probably still partying now.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 1, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I happen to have a social life. I have partied in different places between the 24th and the 1st, and did a fair amount of drinking and going out. Irregardless, I still managed to read half a novel in this timespan, doing my reading before going to bed. 

This "omg life" excuse has gotten old, nothing takes this long. Either something went wrong or somebody's being a primadonna.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 1, 2010)

theres always next year guys


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2010)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That means, that if he was telling the truth most if not all votes were counted by the 28. I am not ragging on the staff at all because I know they are busy, but MarkDarkness is right. If all the votes were counted by the 28, what's holding the announcements back? If it's not the votes, is it the suppliers (well that is just a guess)?


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 1, 2010)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> I happen to have a social life. I have partied in different places between the 24th and the 1st, and did a fair amount of drinking and going out. Irregardless, I still managed to read half a novel in this timespan, doing my reading before going to bed.
> 
> This "omg life" excuse has gotten old, nothing takes this long. Either something went wrong or somebody's being a primadonna.



^ This is right. i actually argued in the defence of them on the 29th but its now the new year and like im sure many of you iv had family parties around christmas and i went out drinking yday and theres still not even an official "sorry were delayed" announcement"

i figure either:

1) one of the emails for the comp had its entries deleted or lost making it void 
2) the supplier didnt come through on the deal and there is no prizes (which if true needs an announcement)
3) some or all of the people involved in judging the comp took the prizes themselfs 
4) they need all of the "judges" online at the same time so the winner can be discussed properly 

iv put those in the order i think is likely whats happened but whatever the case is someone needs to answer whats going on once and for all in a *OFFICIAL * Announcement on the main page to just explain if something has gone wrong or if its just taking longer than expected


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2010)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> i actually argued in the defence of them on the 29th but its now the new year and like im sure many of you iv had family parties around christmas and i went out drinking yday and theres still not even an official "sorry were delayed" announcement"
> 
> i figure either:
> 
> ...



You can mark out the 3rd choice, because I believe the GBATemp Mods are judging the entries, and I believe the mods are trustworthy.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah, the staff should be reliable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but anyway, complaining in this topic won't help much
believe me, time goes faster if you don't think about it all the time


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> yeah, the staff should be reliable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I have been thinking about it since I entered. It's really tough to forget about the contest (that has been delayed or something without announcement). There are tons of great entries, and I would like to know. It's really eating me (it's just because I am that way... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 1, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though I really need to win a DS (to actually own one again), I'm in this much more for the competition. I am really, really anxious to see how my entry fares against other entries, and being able to read/see/listen to them - there's nothing cooler than seeing the effort of such a diverse amount of people focuses on a single thing... to anybody who likes art, this is heaven.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 1, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Terenigma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Given the circumstances (no announcement as to why they havent stayed true to a deadline they themselfes set) can you blame for thinking the 3rd choice? i mean lots are people are making justifyable excuses to why its been late but lots of mods and admins have been online this week. it only takes 1 to explain there is a delay to put everyones mind at ease and assure them it IS coming


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2010)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> Given the circumstances (no announcement as to why they havent stayed true to a deadline they themselfes set) can you blame for thinking the 3rd choice? i mean lots are people are making justifyable excuses to why its been late but lots of mods and admins have been online this week. it only takes 1 to explain there is a delay to put everyones mind at ease and assure them it IS coming



I can't blame you for thinking that, but the staff here have in the past (from what I have heard, and my experience) always honored the contests with the promised prizes. If the supplier has not held up their end of the bargain, then I am sure a staff member will let us know. Until then though, we'll keep complaining, maybe it will elicit some response.


----------



## hundshamer (Jan 1, 2010)

This tread is pointless and needs to be closed. They will announce it when its done. *That's all*. No amount of complaining or speculating is going to speed them up (if it were me it would make me stall). What is the purpose of this thread? No one is getting help or advice (what this forum is for) and everybody is arguing over something no one knows anything about.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 1, 2010)

The results are delayed for a bit because of some complications. We'll announce them when we announce them, just be patient.


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> The results are delayed for a bit because of some complications. We'll announce them when we announce them, just be patient.



you tell him ace



Spoiler



what a big shot


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2010)

hundshamer said:
			
		

> This tread is pointless and needs to be closed. They will announce it when its done. That's all. No amount of complaining or speculating is going to speed them up (if it were me it would make stall). What is the purpose of this thread? No one is getting help or advice (what this forum is for) and everybody is arguing over something no one knows anything about.



Well the point is now, we need a staff member to make an announcement pointing out why the results are slow in coming (or never coming). And why close this topic, when it keeps all the complaints in one place, and maybe the staff will see? If you notice the forum is not just about giving advice, it's also about discussion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Well a staff member just replied (thanks Ace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but the point still stands that this is a topic for discussion .


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 1, 2010)

-Deleted- thanks for update ace altho it was still kinda vauge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*goes back to playing Phantasy star zero*


----------



## hundshamer (Jan 1, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> hundshamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.K. the discussion part I get, but the complaining? The results will be posted when they are done. Why distract them with a thread about posting the results? Instead shouldn't we leave them alone so they can spend their time getting us those results instead of reading this? There are complications as they have stated more than once which may not be their business to discuss. Patience... If you wait they will come...


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

Today is December 26th and the Tempmas results were supposed to be out yesterday...

What's going on?

Is there a delay?


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 1, 2010)

hundshamer said:
			
		

> O.K. the discussion part I get, but the complaining? The results will be posted when they are done. *Why distract them with a thread about posting the results? Instead shouldn't we leave them alone so they can spend their time getting us those results instead of reading this?* There are complications as they have stated more than once which may not be their business to discuss. Patience... If you wait they will come...



Were not distracting them were reminding them that we are a part of this forum and community too and most of us have been coming here for a long time so we deserve to know when they are coming even if its just a small message explaining there has been a delay but now ace has stated now that they are still coming. thats all *I* and possibly others wanted to hear.

i belive the last few posts in this thread prompted a responce to explain its been delayed so you ask why we complain? to get a responce from the people in charge which we now have!


----------



## outgum (Jan 1, 2010)

i think what the main problem is, is that the Admins etc waitied for us to complain rather than come out and say it before people got all frustrated, Kinda like they Expected us to know it was going to be delayed, and as stated above, we just needed that clarification.

Which me now have, so all goods


----------



## GINGERBREADMAN (Jan 4, 2010)

yehey, no more tempmas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm starting to get really crazy for waiting.... i don't want to think about it anymore. whaaaaaaaa!!!! sorry, i got carried away...hahahaha!...huhuhu!


----------



## Opium (Jan 4, 2010)

The results have been held up by a few days. The reason for it is because we need to contact the affiliates who are supplying the prizes to confirm them. Costello is the guy in charge of organising the prizes. However he is very busy in real life and a bit hard to track down at the moment. We did manage to contact him very recently and he will try and get hold of the affiliates asap.

Expect this to take a few days to confirm the prize list and get everything sorted. Then hopefully it'll be tickety-boo and we can share the results with you all! Thank you to everyone for being so patient. We will get there in the end and get those prizes out to the winners


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 4, 2010)

My dog ate the prizes.
I had to run out and get more, but the stores were all closed because of the asteroid.
I finally found a store that was open but I slipped on a banana peel on the way out and conked my head.
When I finally came to, I was surrounded by ravenous DS-eating wolves... with switchblades... yeah, that's the ticket, they had 9" switchblades and really bad attitudes.
Luckily right when they were about to pounce, Morgan Fairchild (my wife) drove up in her Maserati GT (with snakeskin upholstery) and lured them away by offering them backstage passes to the Foghat concert (those guys still rock!) and I was able to duck into the sewers unnoticed.
To make a long story short, those urban myths about alligators in the sewers are NOT MYTHS. I was swallowed whole by a large alligator and am currently trying to figure a way out that doesn't involve the intestinal tract. Thank god I've got my netbook with me and the alligator just happens to have fallen asleep underneath a Starbucks, so I'm getting pretty good WiFi reception at the moment, or else I wouldn't be able to give you guys this update.
Crap he's on the move again and it's getting hrad tttoo typw


edit: crap Opium, way to spoil a good story!


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 4, 2010)

That story was wonderful!
I want a part two! o:


----------



## GINGERBREADMAN (Jan 4, 2010)

Hahaha! your the best mthrnite!


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 4, 2010)

They are just considering the bribes they have recieved.


----------



## dice (Jan 4, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> They are just considering the bribes they have recieved.



It's not too late if you'd like to submit an offer.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 4, 2010)

Best. Story. EVAR!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 4, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAIT, that could have been done? Nooooooo... here I was with my stupid "principles"!

PS: Great story.


----------



## CasperH (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool story bro


----------



## Greenshadow0 (Jan 4, 2010)

Now it's more like much-belated tempmas...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2010)

Panic!

Joking. Any update on the situation, mod?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2010)

Still the same as before sadly.  I've not been involved with the competition due to time and such but I know the others wish they could end this as much as you folk.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 12, 2010)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Everyone just have patience. It really isn't that hard!
> 
> I actually forgot about it until my little brother showed me my Tempmas music entry again.
> 
> LOL. I'm so embarrassed by it now.


... you are the one posting after 4 days of thread inactivity. So why exactly are you telling _other people_ to be patient?


----------



## n8littlefield (Jan 12, 2010)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow MarkDarkness - calm down - didn't he _just_ tell you to have patience?


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 12, 2010)

n8littlefield said:
			
		

> MarkDarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahhahahahahahaha...


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 12, 2010)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> *Tempmas competition entries closed*
> All wrapped up...
> 
> 
> ...



^ O.rly?

This is stupid now its been like 3 weeks now and no official news alot of people entered this competition out of good faith and christmas spirit and now im pretty sure most have forgotten about this which is maybe the plan all along but iv not forgot. i want the winners to get their due. this is NOT fair to the people who spent time and effort to do their entry

i demand a update on whats happening. IN DETAIL.


----------



## Keeley (Jan 12, 2010)

They died.


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

Today is December 26th and the Tempmas results were supposed to be out yesterday...

What's going on?

Is there a delay?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 12, 2010)

Keeley said:
			
		

> They died.


They were murdered by mthrnite so that he could have total control over GBAtemp's Tempmas!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Keeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The others on are just him using their accounts


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, it's ridiculous, we know.

Don't know if it's been mentioned yet... but December 25th is only 348 days away!

..and we are determined to beat that deadline!


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 12, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's ridiculous, we know.
> 
> Don't know if it's been mentioned yet... but December 25th is only 348 days away!
> 
> ..and we are determined to beat that deadline!


I bet we get the 2009 results on December, 26th, 2011.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep just remembered you never said December 25th 2009!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 12, 2010)

Nooooooooooo... Well hurry as fast as you may. :/


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 12, 2010)

5 pages ago it was said that the votes were done. The only problem I can really say is that they don't have all the prizes yet. Since I wasn't here last year, I don't know how people are announced winners. Is there like a huge celebration, or what?


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 12, 2010)

Terenigma said:
			
		

> This is stupid now its been like 3 weeks now and no official news alot of people entered this competition out of good faith and christmas spirit and now im pretty sure *most have forgotten about this which is maybe the plan all along* but iv not forgot. i want the winners to get their due. *this is NOT fair to the people who spent time and effort to do their entry*



1. Yes, I'm sure the staff would have gone to all the trouble to read through the entries as slowly as possible, in the hopes that the community would forget about the whole competition. _/sarcasm_
2. You're saying it's not fair just because we haven't found out the results. Yes, you're right, it's not fair that the staff haven't entirely sifted through the *tens of thousands* of entries or organized the winners yet. Infact, it's not fair that they haven't finished a job which they're getting nothing out of anyway. _/sarcasm_
3. They're gonna be giving away free merchandise, and you're bitching about it?

Tempers these days... :/


----------



## Sterling (Jan 12, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> Terenigma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think they have finished counting the votes. The problem from what I have understood is that the prizes have not been properly gathered. A mod may be able to clear it up soon anyways.


----------



## Xbob42 (Jan 13, 2010)

Why not just announce the winners and let them know in really big text that they'll be getting prizes when they get them, and that they are subject to change? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the very least, you'd be getting rid of 95% of the questions, as anyone who didn't win won't be bugging about prizes.

Or is there something far more...  *sinister* at work here?!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 13, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> 2. You're saying it's not fair just because we haven't found out the results. Yes, you're right, it's not fair that the staff haven't entirely sifted through the *tens of thousands* of entries or organized the winners yet. Infact, it's not fair that they haven't finished a job which they're getting nothing out of anyway. _/sarcasm_


Your whiplash is misdirected. The issue is with the prizes, and has nothing to do with the mods - who already did their job. And there were definitely not tens of thousands of entries. Not a thousand. It actually can't be far in the hundreds, seeing as a mod said he took two hours to judge the writing entries. So yeah... maybe you should direct your blows in a more meaningul way?


----------



## GINGERBREADMAN (Jan 13, 2010)

Let us all forget about this tempmas thing happen and move on with our lives. it will be posted when it is posted. if everyone wait and keep on buggin' about it,... your just torturing yourselves. so, goodbye tempmas......... huhuhuhu! i'll try to forget you from now on........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....


----------



## wchill (Jan 13, 2010)

Someone want to move the Christmas Tempy pic? It's sitting in my image hosting because I made a backup before it was _replaced_ with the nasty pic.
Zarcon just used the pic from my image hosting. SOMEONE MOVE IT OUT!


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 13, 2010)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not argue over meaningless topics. Who cares what the actual 'issue' is.
Let's just stop bitching to each-other about it. :/


----------



## Sterling (Jan 13, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> MarkDarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm yea... That's exactly right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This topic really isn't meaningless, as it is still a valid discussion topic. :/ (and apparently Costello is a very busy man.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## xViera (Jan 14, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> MarkDarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny, you're only saying that because you got owned by your own contradiction.


----------



## n8littlefield (Jan 15, 2010)

It's Christmas - can't we all just get along...


...oh wait...Christmas was weeks ago?   Carry on then.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 15, 2010)

xViera said:
			
		

> Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Stop Arguing


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 15, 2010)

n8littlefield said:
			
		

> It's Christmas - can't we all just get along...
> 
> 
> *...oh wait...Christmas was weeks ago?  Carry on then.*


Rage.

Relax. It will be revealed eventually. Fuck, some people need to be patient.


----------



## lefangz (Jan 15, 2010)

why can't we all be friends


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

Today is December 26th and the Tempmas results were supposed to be out yesterday...

What's going on?

Is there a delay?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 15, 2010)

lefangz said:
			
		

> why can't we all be friends


.......We're not in kindergarten.

This is the internet. Deal with it.


----------



## Zerousen (Jan 18, 2010)

hmm. it HAS been a while. i didnt expect the results to be taking so long.

*Posts merged*



			
				zeromac said:
			
		

> xViera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the picture.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 18, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> lefangz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make it seem like srs business.

Why can't we all get along? We're all here for the same reason. [/sarcasm]


Yeah, dude. People fight everywhere. Even on the internetz. No, especially on the internetz.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Sterling (Jan 18, 2010)

Check out this blog by Opium, read to the end of the first post (or skip to the PS part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

There is our reassurance for now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: spelling errors.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry about the delays, folks. Unfortunately we've just run into one problem after another. I can't get into exact reasons, however. Eventually they will be announced, until then, just be patient.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 18, 2010)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delays, folks. Unfortunately we've just run into one problem after another. I can't get into exact reasons, however. Eventually they will be announced, until then, just be patient.


We have the perseverance of stones that only long amounts of time will wear down.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 18, 2010)

Tempmas FTW.


----------



## xViera (Jan 19, 2010)

Heres an idea, why don't you announce the winners now instead of waiting for the prizes to be available. It's not the waiting for the prizes thats killing us, it's the not knowing of who won.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 19, 2010)

WTF GBATEMP??

I don't know whats worst, the earthquake in Haiti or the fact that the contest results still aren't out.

I'm leaning toward the contest...

AHHHH!!!

*throws a chair*


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> WTF GBATEMP??
> 
> I don't know whats worst, *the earthquake in Haiti* or the fact that the contest results still aren't out.
> 
> ...


The earthquake is more catastrophic than this.


----------



## Prophet (Jan 19, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How so?

I wish my home would collapse on me. It'd be a welcome change from waiting for these ass-hats to announce the results.

*throws himself against the wall*


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 19, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> WTF GBATEMP??
> 
> I don't know whats worst, the earthquake in Haiti or the fact that the contest results still aren't out.
> 
> ...


Hey hey hey hey, stop it, stop it.
There's no need to throw chairs, start small, like rocks or books


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 19, 2010)

Spoiler: Kid Freaks Out Waiting for Tempmas Results


----------



## Prophet (Jan 19, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Kid Freaks Out Waiting for Tempmas Results



I bet Costello paid you to post that, Didn't he? It's all a conspiracy around here. Well you know what, next time you see him tell him I have a_* LATE*_ Christmas present for him. It's a calender. BECUASE HE OBIVIOUSLY HAS NO CLUE WHAT DAY IT IS!! CHRISTMAS WAS 25 DAYS AGO AND STILL NO CONTEST RESULTS, WTF??

I feel like choking myself until I black out. Maybe when I'd wake up the results will be in.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 19, 2010)

Despite the hilarity (and because of it), I'm going to close this now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never fear, folks, the results will be announced some day. Some day~

Topic closed.


----------

